# Sticky  Herf at local B&M/Cigar Shops: Etiquette



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Just a reminder
If you are holding a herf at a B&M/Cigar Shop keep in mind that the owner is turning over his shop to you. It would be very appreciative to support the guys that allow us the use of their shop. So please buy at least one cigar when the herf is going on.

One good way to do this is to have a Cigar Pass. Each member can buy a cigar and then you do a Cigar Pass among the members there.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Good rule of thumb. Any time I have friends meet up at B&M we buy a stogie or two at the store we are visiting. I always ask too before I bring in my traveling herf. What is a cigar pass though? Like musical chairs with cigars?


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

I wouldn't feel right going to any cigar shop and smoking there without buying anything, by myself or with friends. If I go to a shop to smoke/herf, everything I smoke will be coming from their humidor...just doesn't feel right any other way.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

The owner of my local lounge doesn't allow outside cigars, period. 

I'm trying to convince him that if a customer buys one, let them smoke one -- they will probably come back and spend more if you let them herf a rested stick.


----------



## hotbike0077 (Jun 5, 2012)

So how does one go about putting something like that on?


----------



## cigarfann (Feb 7, 2013)

Never done this before, but I think you visit a shop and ask them if it's ok to have a few friends meet there bringing their own cigars as long as they make a purchase. Then post it here for locals to see.

I realize this is an old post, but I was wondering the same thing and hoping someone can confirm.


----------

